# Shark



## jonk (Jul 21, 2008)

Any good spots on the N.J. coast for shark fishing? I typically kayak out a big bait past the breakers and let my lines soak for awhile. Had good luck this week in North Carolina... What are some good spots in N.J. ? ... What species are generally caught?


Thanks for the information.


~ Jon ~


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Can't target Shark off the beaches in New Jersey by law. Offshore though, we get Mako, Blue, Hammer Head, Threseher and the occassional Tiger.


----------



## jonk (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you serious? I had no idea.. Is there any link you can show me about that.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, you can't specifically target sharks from the beach. Check out:

www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw

I thinks thats the right link for NJ Fish and Game.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> yep, you can't specifically target sharks from the beach. Check out:
> 
> www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw
> 
> I thinks thats the right link for NJ Fish and Game.


But can't you specifically target other toothy critters and large rays and accidentally catch a shark?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Absolutely. As we all kow you CAN'T know what you are going to catch. If it happens it happens. But ya can't specifically use shark rigs, or castible shark rigs and claim you are flunder fishin when the man comes around.


----------



## Captain Fantasti (Nov 17, 2005)

Dog, where exactly does it say that you can't target sharks from land? I can't find it on the site.  Thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I stand corrected*

Just talked to a buddy of mine in NJ Fish & Game. You can target sharks from New Jersey beaches, BUT....you should check with the local town to see if they have any local ordinances against it.


----------



## Captain Fantasti (Nov 17, 2005)

I've been sharking the beaches in the summer for many years and never heard of that before. I just wanted clarification in case I missed something. Thanks bro.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

No problem. My buddy told me there used to be a law, especially when it came to the resort beaches but was never really enforced alot unless ya caught something decent.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Dog, just joined. If you ever are going to IBSP shoot me an e-mail and we'll hook up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome Outlaw. I'll be sure to do that. Been wantin to fish up that way for a while now. if ya get down to the Cape May area be sure to hit me up. Ya got an open invitation. just let me know a few days ahead of time so I can take off of work.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

You can NO longer keep certin types of sharks heres the link to NMFS info

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/brochures...June 2008.pdf


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Welcome Outlaw. I'll be sure to do that. Been wantin to fish up that way for a while now. if ya get down to the Cape May area be sure to hit me up. Ya got an open invitation. just let me know a few days ahead of time so I can take off of work.


Will do. We been getting a few keeper fluke outta tons of throw backs. And we hit the rocks and get our ridiculous 1 Tog per day. The Tog are cranking up there man. Nice size too. Free bait in the rocks as well.  We all have passes so we'll grab you and bring you in.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Had Brownies up to 5' on Fri. night. All on Bunker.


----------



## jonk (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice. Yea I would like to start catching sharks locally here in N.J. I have in other locations... Thanks for all the info.


Outlaw... you ever use bluefish as bait? What other types of shark frequent our shores?... Man id love to pull a mako on to the beach.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Going out Sharking tonight. They love Bluefish! They aren't real picky. Mackeral, Bunker, Blue, they'll take anything. Good luck!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jonk said:


> Nice. Yea I would like to start catching sharks locally here in N.J. I have in other locations... Thanks for all the info.
> 
> 
> Outlaw... you ever use bluefish as bait? What other types of shark frequent our shores?... Man id love to pull a mako on to the beach.


Got to go a little further out those Mako.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow...how long has that law been in effect? I was stationed at Monmouth 91-93 and we used to shark fish when I was there....We used to hit Long branch and oh.. man I can't remember the name of that military beach just a little south of there.....but anyhow...if it was in effect...good thing we never got checked....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Singletjeff said:


> Wow...how long has that law been in effect? I was stationed at Monmouth 91-93 and we used to shark fish when I was there....We used to hit Long branch and oh.. man I can't remember the name of that military beach just a little south of there.....but anyhow...if it was in effect...good thing we never got checked....


It's not anymore.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Went 3 for 11 on Brownies.


----------



## jonk (Jul 21, 2008)

nice.... would it hurt for me to try some random spots in long branch or point pleasane or seaside...? not asking for your specific shark spot but do u think if i look for some basic structure in one of those areas I can hook up with a shark or two?


----------

